# Scotland-England



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Match is on right now, England fans singing cheer up Alex Salmond.. CBB you online?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

It only sounded that loud because 55% of the Scotland supporters were chanting it too.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> It only sounded that loud because 55% of the Scotland supporters were chanting it too.


England fans dominated yous like, my personal fav was "You're British til you die, you're British til you die, I know you are, I'm sure you are, you're British til you die" also enjoyed "Are you Scotland in disguise" epic banter and the atmosphere was dominated by the English, really surprised by the lack of atmosphere from the Scots.

See Clyde, we're not all wine drinkers from Surrey


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Is it dominated when Scotland agree with them? Apparently it's only insulting less than half the country.

As I said, I personally would be completely in favour of a Republic of Scotland.


----------

